# My 1st Coyote!



## B &amp; D Shootin' Team (Feb 23, 2012)

Used my Ruger .204, from 180 yards, ..34lbs., male....bring on the wolf season to the U.P.!


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

Good Job! I would think twice about getting that close to a freshly killed animal though, they are know to have lots of coodies!


----------



## B &amp; D Shootin' Team (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks Tikka, but I was too excited to care about any cooties....


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

nice!!. did you call it in?


----------



## B &amp; D Shootin' Team (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi there, 
No, no need for callin', we use road side kill as bait, whitetail.....
Bob got one this am, 32lbs., male.....nothin' but fawn killers.....
Here is a pic of Bob's coyote.
No mange on these mutts!
Donna


----------

